# Dorchester says no thank you Mr Motorhome driver



## Westbay

I live near Dorchester, Dorset's county town. I have a very high opinion of the place: nice people, good shops, impressive cultural credentials (Romans, Thomas Hardy, William Barnes etc etc) and a pretty good Wednesday market. There's even Charlie Boy's grand experiment in social engineering at the Poundbury development.

Unfortunately, if you're a motorhome driver West Dorset District Council would really rather you stayed away.

Over the last four years I have been using the Trinity Street car park near the town centre. The bay I park in allows me to ensure all 4 wheels are inside the lines and the small overhang (it's a MWB Sprinter) is completely hidden behind a projecting wall. In no way do I interfere with any other vehicles. Others do the same.

A few weeks ago I returned to the van to see a parking attendant fixing a 'Warning Notice' to the door. I was told that as I wasn't parked 'within the marked bay' I was liable to a £60 fixed penalty fine if I persisted. We had a reasonable discussion where I pointed out that I'd always been under the impression that if all 4 wheels were within the bay I was okay. Not so, said the attendant.

So I emailed the council's parking services with a request for a ruling. Then I sent a reminder. Then I sent another reminder. Then . . . I think you get the drift.

So I emailed the Dorchester BID. This a commercial organization that represents the interests of Dorchester businesses. The very helpful contact promised to see if he could prompt the council into answering.

I received an email from Mr. Eugene Barnes, West Dorset Parking Services. It was not good news. Basically:

_We do not allow vehicles to overhang bays, the rule of all four wheels in a bay is a myth.
Vehicles over 4.8m in length are* not *allowed to use the 2,000 odd parking bays in Dorchester.
You can use the 19 commercial parking bays along with lorries / coaches / tour busses. But not on market days etc._

So, motorhomes will need to try to find a spot in with the lorries / busses and then pay twice the going rate for cars. Cars on the other hand can now park free after 6pm and on Sundays and the ticket price for two hours will also be refunded in a whole raft of shops in town.

I emailed Mr Barnes again to ask where in the councils policy document on car parks it mentioned 4.8m (I couldn't find any). Also, how about a few 'long bays' in the central car parks. Then I sent a reminder . . .

If you would like to ask questions yourself about the poor service offer by WDDC the email you want is Mr. Barnes 
[email protected]

If you would like to point out the short-sightedness of the policy and how it might influence any visits you might think of making to this lovely town, the email you want for the business group is
[email protected]


----------



## CurlyBoy

Westbay said:


> I live near Dorchester, Dorset's county town. I have a very high opinion of the place: nice people, good shops, impressive cultural credentials (Romans, Thomas Hardy, William Barnes etc etc) and a pretty good Wednesday market. There's even Charlie Boy's grand experiment in social engineering at the Poundbury development.
> 
> Unfortunately, if you're a motorhome driver West Dorset District Council would really rather you stayed away.
> 
> Over the last four years I have been using the Trinity Street car park near the town centre. The bay I park in allows me to ensure all 4 wheels are inside the lines and the small overhang (it's a MWB Sprinter) is completely hidden behind a projecting wall. In no way do I interfere with any other vehicles. Others do the same.
> 
> A few weeks ago I returned to the van to see a parking attendant fixing a 'Warning Notice' to the door. I was told that as I wasn't parked 'within the marked bay' I was liable to a £60 fixed penalty fine if I persisted. We had a reasonable discussion where I pointed out that I'd always been under the impression that if all 4 wheels were within the bay I was okay. Not so, said the attendant.
> 
> So I emailed the council's parking services with a request for a ruling. Then I sent a reminder. Then I sent another reminder. Then . . . I think you get the drift.
> 
> So I emailed the Dorchester BID. This a commercial organization that represents the interests of Dorchester businesses. The very helpful contact promised to see if he could prompt the council into answering.
> 
> I received an email from Mr. Eugene Barnes, West Dorset Parking Services. It was not good news. Basically:
> 
> _We do not allow vehicles to overhang bays, the rule of all four wheels in a bay is a myth.
> Vehicles over 4.8m in length are* not *allowed to use the 2,000 odd parking bays in Dorchester.
> You can use the 19 commercial parking bays along with lorries / coaches / tour busses. But not on market days etc._
> 
> So, motorhomes will need to try to find a spot in with the lorries / busses and then pay twice the going rate for cars. Cars on the other hand can now park free after 6pm and on Sundays and the ticket price for two hours will also be refunded in a whole raft of shops in town.
> 
> I emailed Mr Barnes again to ask where in the councils policy document on car parks it mentioned 4.8m (I couldn't find any). Also, how about a few 'long bays' in the central car parks. Then I sent a reminder . . .
> 
> If you would like to ask questions yourself about the poor service offer by WDDC the email you want is Mr. Barnes
> [email protected]
> 
> If you would like to point out the short-sightedness of the policy and how it might influence any visits you might think of making to this lovely town, the email you want for the business group is
> [email protected]


I have emailed both as you suggest

curlyboy


----------



## karlb

i must admit even though i own a motorhome, i think this policy is perfectly reasonable.

regards karlb


----------



## Antonia

I also e-mailed them.

Antonia


----------



## Techno100

I think I'll avoid Dorchester, the whole of Europe is my oyster 8O


----------



## Bryandh

More to the point ,I think, is do all councils/local authorities etc have this "unwritten rule" in relation to parking areas under their control. Any other MHF'ers had similar experiences around the UK ?

bryan


----------



## Rapide561

*Dorchester*

Mmmm

Ask the manager of "Wellworths" to sort it out - she is a decent sort.

Russell


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Hi Westbay

May I suggest you email the council and head the email "FOI Request."

Ask them:
On what basis motorhomes are no longer being allowed to park in that car park, 
How was this decision arrived at
Who were the decision makers
What consultation was undertaken
How as a motor home ownernwer (tax payer etc) I was made aware of this rule and have the opportunity to influence it

That should get you all the data you want.

Any problems PM me, I used to deal with such requests so can tell you how to get to the root fo the issue.

Email it to their FOI help line.


----------



## HeatherChloe

Well here is the law on parking. Highway code

There is nothing which says in an offstreet parking space you have to be within the white lines of the bay.

It does say you must not leave your vehicle in a dangerous position or where it may obstruct the road - but an overhang of a metre in a spacious carpark would not be that.

Where the parking ticket is issued by the council (not the police or a private company) there are rules regarding whether a penalty notice may be appealed. A grounds for appeal is that the vehicle was permitted to park. Another ground for appeal is that the signs and lines were wrong. So, if there is no sign in the carpark saying that only vehicles of 4.8m or less may park, then that is a ground for appeal - as in, how were you supposed to know?

Interestingly, the Dorset County Council website does not include any information about carparks in West Dorset (which covers Dorchester) except charges and location. No rules are included.

If there are no rules on the website, and there are no rules on a sign in the carpark, then it seems pretty unreasonable that a ticket can be given, as the rule to be fully within the lines is not in legislation and thus can only be in local rules, which is they are neither on a sign nor on the website, how are you supposed to know about them?

In their "typical reasons why a fine will be issued" it does say that a vehicle must be parked wholly within a marked bay. That might be enough for them to consider that they have made it clear.

Otherwise, you'd just have to park a bit further out and then get on your bicycle.


----------



## karlb

AndrewandShirley said:


> Hi Westbay
> 
> May I suggest you email the council and head the email "FOI Request."
> 
> Ask them:
> On what basis motorhomes are no longer being allowed to park in that car park,
> How was this decision arrived at
> Who were the decision makers
> What consultation was undertaken
> How as a motor home ownernwer (tax payer etc) I was made aware of this rule and have the opportunity to influence it
> 
> That should get you all the data you want.
> 
> Any problems PM me, I used to deal with such requests so can tell you how to get to the root fo the issue.
> 
> Email it to their FOI help line.


why the mention of motorhomes?
the rule is 4.8mtrs, not motorhomes.


----------



## bognormike

why don't you point out the size of a BMW 7 series (which is just under 5.1 metres), and ask whether you would get a ticket if you parked it there?  

if they say it wouldn't then it's clear discrimination.


----------



## karlb

My local Council was taken to the adjudicator on a similar argument as the drivers car was a biggish 4x4 and did not fit in the bay....the adjudicator suggested he buy a smaller car appeal rejected! .......here


----------



## Gazzer

The obvious solution is to boycott the place. Give your hard earned cash to somewhere else.
Incidentally they even charge 'Blue Badge' holders for parking!


----------



## karlb

Gazzer said:


> The obvious solution is to boycott the place. Give your hard earned cash to somewhere else.
> Incidentally they even charge 'Blue Badge' holders for parking!


i thought the blue badge was for easier more convienient parking, should that also be free? :roll:


----------



## Mrplodd

Unless its Wednesday have a look in the Park and Ride next to Tesco's. There are a few bays there that will take the length of your vehicle. I sometimes park my 7.5m Autotrail and have yet to get any ticket ! The cost is £1 and that includes the bus ride into town, most of the drivers will stop where you ask them. It also extends all the way round the side of the football ground, if you turn to the right afterpassing the petrol station (away from the obvious park and ride park) there are a number of bays to your left where you can reverse into. Thats where I have parked in the past (all day whilst at work) and never had a ticket

There is also a suggestion that as the car park is actually owned by the football club not the Council therefore they (the council) do not have the legal power to issue a Penalty notice !! I have only ever seen warning notices attached to any vehicle in there !!

I have many dealings with Eugene and he has always been a man with a reasonable attitude to most things!! Ask him for a copy of the Off Street Parking Regulations for the car parks you 
wish to use and study them carefully.

If there is nothing in the car park that states vehicles of a certain size/class/use are not permitted then I think they would be on a sticky wicket if they used that reason for issuing a ticket. 

Most car parks state that vehicles must be parked within any marked bay. However when I questioned Weymouth and Portland Council (9 miles distant for those not resident in Dorset) I was advised to park in one of the bays around the edge of the Swannery car park so that I overhung the perimeter !!! 

If I am in a strange town and park in a council car park I usually take a picture of my vehicle showing it is within the bays AND a picture of the board near to the ticket machine to show what it actually says!!( I use my mobile phone) It has enabled me to argue my case on a couple of occasions (successfully I might add !! :lol: )


----------



## Antonia

*Reply...interesting*

Hi folks

I just received this.....because I sent an e-mail..so this man is listening at least. Maybe an e-mail campain of this kind would be useful.

Hi Antonia,......
I guess you may know George Wiltshire or Malcolm & Angela Passells who have also been in touch about this and I have told Malcom that I am going to do what I can to help BUT - Anything to do with councils takes AGES!! I have just sent this reply to George:

"Hi George - can i see the reply you got that prompted your response? I am doing my best to fight your corner for MH's so I would appreciate a little more time before you unlease the gods of war on Dorchester, We have achieved a lot of change in town over the last 2.5 years and I know these things can be changed with a good argument but it does take a little time. I would hope to have a better resolution in time for the spring when I expect there will be more MH's on the road."

Although I am nothing to do with the council I would like to address a couple of things:

Its not just cars that are FREE overnight (6.00pm-8.00am) it is all vechicles as far as I am aware. So MH's can also benefit from the FREE parking overnight and all day Sundays!! Its just that you need to know where to park. I am hoping to get a definative answer to this asap. In Mr Barnes from WDDC's answer he does say that there are spaces for MH's to use.

At times when parking is chargable, there are spaces in some of the car parks (top of town for example which is very handy for the town) long enough for the largest of MH's but I have to say as an independant outsider in this argument, I dont think it is unreasonable for a vechicle that takes up 2 spaces (even if its 1.3 spaces if it means the other space is not useable) that the user should pay for using both spaces - After all, Dorchester is a small town and parking is limited.

Very important is that MH's are advised to stay away on Wednesdays, as parking for the aforementioned reason is a nightmare and all available slots are used by coaches on market days!! This is the only day of the week when you may struggle to park a MH but in the longer term there is a resonlution to the problem - We have a new and large park and ride planned that should have spaces for several MH's (this is what I am proposing to the councils and intend to succeed).

I hope this helps a bit and please feel free to come back with any questions,

Kind Regards,

Phil

Phil Gordon

Project Director

The Dorchester BID Company

2nd Floor, 49 High West Street

Dorchester, DT1 1UT


----------



## 100127

karlb said:


> i must admit even though i own a motorhome, i think this policy is perfectly reasonable.
> 
> regards karlb


Would you elaborate on that statement.


----------



## Codfinger

*Dorchester*



Techno100 said:


> I think I'll avoid Dorchester, the whole of Europe is my oyster 8O


A very wise move, the by-pass (A35) seems grid-locked most of the time which the current roundabout widening road works (total waste of money, fly-over's are needed) are not going to help. Be sure to avoid this area at all cost during the 2012 Olympics as the traffic situation will be a nightmare. HRH Charlies village viewed coming from the west is a blemish on the landscape and looks totally out of keeping with its suroundings...........how on earth did that go thro planning? Dorchester has some nice character buildings but town traffic and the parking situation make it not worth the hassle. I do see trucks and coaches using the carpark at the top of town near the museum maybe thats worth a try? the traffic wardens are very enthusiastic in our area, we were parked a few years ago down at West Bexington with our Demount and were told by the warden that our step (which was out the back)was outside of our parking bay and he would issue a ticket if not removed :roll: 
Chris


----------



## karlb

sysinfo said:


> karlb said:
> 
> 
> 
> i must admit even though i own a motorhome, i think this policy is perfectly reasonable.
> 
> regards karlb
> 
> 
> 
> Would you elaborate on that statement.
Click to expand...

car parks by design are for the standard car, i dont expect to be able to park my oversized commercial vehicle in towncenter car parks.

regards karlb


----------



## hblewett

I have a motorhome which is 6.7 metres long, so I won't be going in that. I also have a car which is 5.0 metres long (its not a Rolls Royce, just an old mercedes with a towbar), so I won't be going in that either!! Looks like its out of bounds to me!!


----------



## Mrplodd

The roadworks to widen the roundabouts on the by-pass are being done by the Highways Agency NOT the County Council, The HA have responsibility for the Trunk road network. In Dorset thats the A31 from Ringwood to Bere Regis and then the A35 Bere Regis to the Devon boundary.The HA do their own thing regardless of what the County Council want. 

The cost of making a flyover is in the multiple tens of millions and the money is just simply not available no matter how much everyone would like it. If the money WAS available then it would be spent on the Canford Bottom roundabout at Wimborne, thats the worse bottleneck in the county by a factor of lots. Yet again this roundabout is the Highways Agency responsibility NOT the County Councils.

As far as the 2012 olympics are concerned no-one knows exactly what is going to happen on the local rds. However I am involved with the preparation works and I plan to be abroad in August 2012, the word gridlock will not, I feel, come close!!


----------



## Westbay

bognormike said:


> why don't you point out the size of a BMW 7 series (which is just under 5.1 metres), and ask whether you would get a ticket if you parked it there?
> 
> if they say it wouldn't then it's clear discrimination.


I tried this approach. When the parking attendant was sticking on his warning notice I pointed out that quite a few extra long estate cars were overhanging much more than me. Not the point I was told - they're cars :?


----------



## Codfinger

Well MrPlodd I've lost count of how many hours I've wasted in the last couple of years sitting in road works while all these Improvements are going on in the Wey/dorch area. The A31/A35 is a disgrace and is well overdue an upgrade to min dual cariageway at least instead of installing more bottlenecks! you mention cost's.....what has all this wasted time cost industry? all this should have been foreseen by the planners before the by-pass's were built and would have been much cheaper to build when they were first constructed.
Chris


----------



## 747

I was in that area in the Summer with the van and was appalled at the road network and the volume of traffic. What it must be like in rush hour, I cannot imagine. I agree about needing more dual carriageways.

If I cannot easily find suitable parking then I am afraid it will be a no go area. Sorry Dorchester, none of my hard earned will be coming your way.


----------



## loughrigg

Even my old Vauxhall Omega is too long for Dorchester  

Mike


----------



## DustyR

On a slightly different theme a few years ago whilst touring Scotland we parked our MH in a public car park in Ft. William. We saw several other MH's parked in long marked bays and we also parked there thinking they were meant for MH's.

On returning later we found we had a parking fixed penalty ticket along with all the other MH's. The explanation was we were parked in the wrong type of bay!! We should have parked in the smaller car park bays as the long bays were meant for cars with trailers although there were no markings to say so.

We paid the fine and I spent many weeks later writing to various official bodies before eventually I got a reply with an apology and my fine refunded.


----------



## SpeedyDux

karlb said:


> sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karlb said:
> 
> 
> 
> i must admit even though i own a motorhome, i think this policy is perfectly reasonable.
> 
> regards karlb
> 
> 
> 
> Would you elaborate on that statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> car parks by design are for the standard car, i dont expect to be able to park my oversized commercial vehicle in towncenter car parks.
> 
> regards karlb
Click to expand...

Local Authorities provide car parks and car parking spaces in accordance with the policies and minimum standards for dimensions set by the Department for Communities and Local Government.

I've been looking at the various Planning Policy Statements available on line but nowhere can I find any mention of the word "motorcaravan" or "motorhome". As far as the Department for Communities and Local Government is concerned we do not exist. Only cars and commercial vehicles require parking provision, it seems.

The Local Authorities must adhere to the Government's policies and basically are not allowed to exceed the maximum provision for parking that has been prescribed by Goverment, unless they can show exceptional circumstances. I doubt if exceptional circumstances can be demonstrated for motorhomes.

The minimum dimensions of a car parking space are 2.4 metres by 4.8 metres. [In practice a minimum standard seems to become the default maximum standard.]

The minimum dimensions of a car parking space for a disabled person is 3.6 metres by 4.8 metres.

A lorry space should be 15 metres by 3.33 metres (50 sq. metres).

I am not aware of any official guidance for a minimum parking space for motorcaravans / motorhomes. I doubt if that even exists in the bureaucratic UK. I suspect that it could be very difficult for a UK private parking operator to get planning permission for a car park (or aire) that includes designated motorhome parking spaces.

SD


----------



## goldi

Morning folks,


This is why We like france.





norm


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Simple solution.
Park using two bays and the fix two parking tickets to your windscreen.

I had a similar incident in June of this year parked in Seaton.
360 odd spaces in the carpark next to the tram station.
In total there were 6 vehicles in the car park including our mh.6.5 metres in length.
It was a weekday and about 5:00.
Into the carpark came jobsworth in his white van.
He checked that each vehicle had a ticket displayed.
When he aproached me he took out a book and started writing registration number and vehicle details.
I asked what the problem was, and his reply was that I was taking two spaces and was displaying only one ticket.
I had paid for three hours at £1 an hour I still had over an hour left to park.
I politely pointed out that there was still room to park a Smart car or even two motorcycles in the remaining space.
That didn`t work, so I removed my ticket from the screen gave it to jobsworth and drove around the carpark for ten minutes until Lady p had finished shopping in the co-op across the road.
Jobsworths are not allowed to fix a penalty ticket onto a moving vehicle. H/S regulations.

Dave p


----------



## grout20

Nice one Dave p!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TDG

747 said:


> I ..... was appalled at the road network and the volume of traffic. What it must be like in rush hour, I cannot imagine....


 :idea: Just wait 'till the 2012 Olympic sailing events start :evil:


----------



## Losos

It's interesting to compare West Dorset parking rules with that of other towns and I feel I must give a pat on the back to *Bury St. Edmunds *in Suffolk who have a *dedicated five bay motorhome parking location* within their Ram Meadow car park.

OK it is not the closest to town, but well within walking distance and it is *much cheaper than the closer to town car parks.*(IIRC it's £1.5 for 4 hours) Further more it is for *motorhomes only *and I saw a small car get ticketted for parking there (Even 'tho I was the only one using it at the time :!: )


----------



## Losos

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> so I removed my ticket from the screen gave it to jobsworth and drove around the carpark for ten minutes until Lady p had finished shopping in the co-op across the road.
> Jobsworths are not allowed to fix a penalty ticket onto a moving vehicle. H/S regulations.
> 
> Dave p


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks Dave that has brightened up my day 

I am tempted to say that maybe Lady P would like to shop in Bury St. Edmunds in future but it's probably a tad too far :!: (See my post above)


----------



## weebill

Losos said:


> It's interesting to compare West Dorset parking rules with that of other towns and I feel I must give a pat on the back to *Bury St. Edmunds *in Suffolk who have a *dedicated five bay motorhome parking location* within their Ram Meadow car park.
> 
> OK it is not the closest to town, but well within walking distance and it is *much cheaper than the closer to town car parks.*(IIRC it's £1.5 for 4 hours) Further more it is for *motorhomes only *and I saw a small car get ticketted for parking there (Even 'tho I was the only one using it at the time :!: )


Looks like Bury St Edmunds will be getting visited and Dorchester wont !!

Bill


----------



## pippin

Losos:
_It's interesting to compare West Dorset parking rules with that of other towns and I feel I must give a pat on the back to Bury St. Edmunds in Suffolk who have a dedicated five bay motorhome parking location within their Ram Meadow car park.

OK it is not the closest to town, but well within walking distance and it is much cheaper than the closer to town car parks.(IIRC it's £1.5 for 4 hours) Further more it is for motorhomes only and I saw a small car get ticketted for parking there_

That is the sort of information that should be forwarded to the parking authorities in Dorchester and indeed to all the others who play silly bu**ers like Gwynedd.


----------



## Westbay

Losos said:


> It's interesting to compare West Dorset parking rules with that of other towns and I feel I must give a pat on the back to *Bury St. Edmunds *in Suffolk who have a *dedicated five bay motorhome parking location* within their Ram Meadow car park.
> 
> OK it is not the closest to town, but well within walking distance and it is *much cheaper than the closer to town car parks.*(IIRC it's £1.5 for 4 hours) Further more it is for *motorhomes only *and I saw a small car get ticketted for parking there (Even 'tho I was the only one using it at the time :!: )


Part of my 'negations' with West Dorset parking services was to send the photo in the link with the suggestion that the bays marked up could very easily be designated 'long vehicles only'. It's where I had always parked and can easily accomodate a van of up to 6m without them sticking out into path of other users. Still waiting for a reply . . .

http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/Dors-to-India/misc/?action=view&current=Trinity_St.jpg


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Re: Reply...interesting*



Antonia said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I just received this.....because I sent an e-mail..so this man is listening at least. Maybe an e-mail campain of this kind would be useful.
> 
> Hi Antonia,......
> I guess you may know George Wiltshire or Malcolm & Angela Passells who have also been in touch about this and I have told Malcom that I am going to do what I can to help BUT - Anything to do with councils takes AGES!! I have just sent this reply to George:
> 
> "Hi George - can i see the reply you got that prompted your response? I am doing my best to fight your corner for MH's so I would appreciate a little more time before you unlease the gods of war on Dorchester, We have achieved a lot of change in town over the last 2.5 years and I know these things can be changed with a good argument but it does take a little time. I would hope to have a better resolution in time for the spring when I expect there will be more MH's on the road."
> 
> Although I am nothing to do with the council I would like to address a couple of things:
> 
> Its not just cars that are FREE overnight (6.00pm-8.00am) it is all vechicles as far as I am aware. So MH's can also benefit from the FREE parking overnight and all day Sundays!! Its just that you need to know where to park. I am hoping to get a definative answer to this asap. In Mr Barnes from WDDC's answer he does say that there are spaces for MH's to use.
> 
> At times when parking is chargable, there are spaces in some of the car parks (top of town for example which is very handy for the town) long enough for the largest of MH's but I have to say as an independant outsider in this argument, I dont think it is unreasonable for a vechicle that takes up 2 spaces (even if its 1.3 spaces if it means the other space is not useable) that the user should pay for using both spaces - After all, Dorchester is a small town and parking is limited.
> 
> Very important is that MH's are advised to stay away on Wednesdays, as parking for the aforementioned reason is a nightmare and all available slots are used by coaches on market days!! This is the only day of the week when you may struggle to park a MH but in the longer term there is a resonlution to the problem - We have a new and large park and ride planned that should have spaces for several MH's (this is what I am proposing to the councils and intend to succeed).
> 
> I hope this helps a bit and please feel free to come back with any questions,
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Phil
> 
> Phil Gordon
> 
> Project Director
> 
> The Dorchester BID Company
> 
> 2nd Floor, 49 High West Street
> 
> Dorchester, DT1 1UT


thanks Phil, that was in fact the reply I received, quite reasonable I think, and your post saves me posting the same.

curlyboy (George)


----------



## Pollydoodle

*Re: Dorchester*

[quote="Codfinger HRH Charlies village viewed coming from the west is a blemish on the landscape and looks totally out of keeping with its suroundings...........how on earth did that go thro planning? [/quote]

I sooo agree with you. it is an eyesore (sorry to any members who live there)


----------



## Noel

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Simple solution.
> Dave p


No it 'aint, you would still be overhanging the _two_ bays due to your length! So, double the fine then 

Noel.


----------



## Rufusstone

*Motorhome Parking in Milton Keynes*

The post on MH parking in Dorchester highlights a very real and ongoing situation that does need addressing. Although we live in Bedfordshire my family are based in Portland, Dorset so Weymouth and Dorchester are close shopping and tourist areas.

I have used the Swannery carpark in Weymouth and have always been concerned for other users, and considerate in my parking (6mtr vehicle). We have not experienced any authority representations.

When wishing to visit Milton Keynes I checked by email with the council parking authority and was advised I could use any surface carpark, overhang two bays and pay for two bays. Common sense really to keep the custom and business flowing. Regards, Rufus.


----------



## CurlyBoy

DustyR said:


> On a slightly different theme a few years ago whilst touring Scotland we parked our MH in a public car park in Ft. William. We saw several other MH's parked in long marked bays and we also parked there thinking they were meant for MH's.
> 
> On returning later we found we had a parking fixed penalty ticket along with all the other MH's. The explanation was we were parked in the wrong type of bay!! We should have parked in the smaller car park bays as the long bays were meant for cars with trailers although there were no markings to say so.
> 
> We paid the fine and I spent many weeks later writing to various official bodies before eventually I got a reply with an apology and my fine refunded.


........last time we were there a sign saying if you overhang a marked bay then "two" tickets must be purchased. I pointed this out to another MH'er, he chose to ignore it, yep, you guessed it, when he returned he had a ticket on his screen.

curlyboy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Noel said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple solution.
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> No it 'aint, you would still be overhanging the _two_ bays due to your length! So, double the fine then
> 
> Noel.
Click to expand...

Two parking bays in tandem is aprox. 9.6 metres in length.
That will take the majority of M H`s surely.

Dave p


----------



## Annsman

Sometimes if the parking area is managed by a commercial concern appealing the ticket, with a reasonable reason, can mean they withdraw the ticket. Pointing out you've paid for two spaces would count as you being reasonable and so it isn't worth them taking it further as you would more than likely win any court case. There only has to be a reasonable expectation you'd win and their legal people would advise backing off. A friend who is a local authority legal team member told me this. They just expect most people will pay up without appealing because of our "fear" of the law.

We had a case where we parked at a hospital while Ann had treatment for a fall and got a £60 ticket. I wrote to the company admitting that whilst we were actually parked in a staff parking area, there were 5 other places available and I was overhanging the grass verge so only took up one space. The other reasons were the main car park was virtually full so I couldn't get my 7.4 metre van in there, the helicopter ambulance was landed on the overflow bit and I thought getting my wife treatment more important than their rules! I got a very nice reply telling me I had done the right thing and the ticket shouldn't have been issued because of the circumstances of the car parking and they hoped Ann was OK.

The problem sometimes is when the human element enters the equation and a jobsworth hasn't got the brain capacity to make a decision themselves.


----------



## Codfinger

747 said:


> I was in that area in the Summer with the van and was appalled at the road network and the volume of traffic. What it must be like in rush hour, I cannot imagine. I agree about needing more dual carriageways.
> .


If your heading to the west country I think the A303 is prob safer and less congested, avoid A31/A35 rush hour times, friday pm's, and weekend's are to be avoided like the plague


----------



## 747

Codfinger said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in that area in the Summer with the van and was appalled at the road network and the volume of traffic. What it must be like in rush hour, I cannot imagine. I agree about needing more dual carriageways.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If your heading to the west country I think the A303 is prob safer and less congested, avoid A31/A35 rush hour times, friday pm's, and weekend's are to be avoided like the plague
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Codfinger but the west country is even worse I believe. And not big van friendly. We will get there but it will be out of season.

Back to the Dorchester area, is it still a pain to drive into Weymouth. or is the new road finished yet? We will probably have a spell at the C&CC temp. holiday site again next year.


----------



## HeatherChloe

The fact that a lot of cars are longer than 4.8m long ought to mean that the signs say "only short cars can park". 

If you go to the carpark, park, and walk around and note all the cars which have parked with something overhanging the end bay, and insisting that if you get a ticket that they all do too, then there would obviously be a discrimination if they don't.

I live in central London - I mean REALLY CENTRAL LONDON - my van is parked 10 yards from the piazza in Covent Garden. I park in the residents bay and I had to buy a van which is 5.99m long to qualify - anything longer than 6m would not qualify. That shows clearly that even in Westminster, they accept that residents might have cars which have a length of up to 6m. 

If I can qualify to park in the most dense part of central London, why can't a 6m long vehicle park in a carpark in (sorry) the burbs?

I can understand why those with 6m+ vans might have a problem, but with those of less than 6m, they ought to be treated as any other vehicle of that length.


----------



## TDG

Codfinger said:


> ...If your heading to the west country I think the A303 is prob safer and less congested, avoid A31/A35 rush hour times, friday pm's, and weekend's are to be avoided like the plague


Having had to travel very regularly to the south west on business for more years than I care to remember, I will endorse that except to say it's not rush hours , Fridays and weekends - it always :evil: 
Relatively speaking the A303 is a much better(less bad :?: :!: ) route , especially west of the A350.


----------



## montyzoomer

I would like to add Bridport and West Bay (Dorset) as anti motorhome, anti campervan, even anti coach.

Today I parked in the one and only parking area that accepts the above (under protest). There is one area for cars, and another area for vans/buses/coaches/hgv's, I parked in the latter.

It's true the back end of my vehicle overhung the lines by about 30cms but there was no parking area behind me anyway.

The parking attendant arrived and told me to move into one of the bus/coach/hgv spaces. Fair enough but there are only 8 spaces to accomodate a bus company, visiting hgv's and coaches. It seemed absolutely ridiculous to block a space that potentially allows 52 people to stop. I asked what would happen if a coach with 52 elderly people arrived (probably wanting to use the toilets/cafe) and I was blocking this space with my small van. His response was "thats hard luck, but you cant park here".

This is not the first time I've had a run in with these jobsworths, I was born/bred in Bridport (even went to school with Eugene Barnes (West Dorset Parking Services)). I should have smacked in the nose when I was at school, probably woudn't get away with it now, I'm not a violent person anyway.

West Dorset District Council have always been anti everything, Mr Barnes fails to realise who funds his wages. In conclusion, all I can say is NEVER EVER bother visiting the Bridport/West Bay area - WDDC despise us motorhome owners.

I have been in touch with 'Herr Barnes' pointing out the shortfalls of common sense amongst his 'Stoßtruppen', but I doubt it'll do any good.

Rant over folks :evil: 

Monty,

PS Apologies if my first post is a little harsh.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

montyzoomer - keep up the good work - there's nothing like a good rant.


----------



## montyzoomer

......... Just to add to my previous post.

West Dorset District Council are implemeting a ban on _any_ motorhome/campervan parking in Station Road, West Bay (near Bridport). This is the one and only place left in West Bay where one may park a motorhome/campervan, otherwise its on a paid site. The ban still has to go to court for approval but it wont be too long before it comes into force.

Monty.

PS. Thank you Keith, I enjoy a good rant :lol:


----------



## Telbell

> Well here is the law on parking. Highway code


Highway Code is not "Law" though

I think A&S have right idea- ask them to quote (and show) precisely the legislation which prevents M/homers from parking where Westbay parked

(Trouble is if there's no law now they can always make it)


----------



## trevd01

Although we live in Yorkshire, we spend a great deal of time in West Dorset, and I am very concious of potential problems parking during the day in many locations.

Here's some useful information

West Dorset Parking Regulations (actually admininstered for the whole county by DCC) here:

http://www.dorsetforyou.com/399845

Includes this (which the OP might find useful):

2.38 Parking Outside Bay markings
On-street - A PCN will only be issued to a vehicle if two or more wheels are outside
the bay markings, or if one wheel is substantially outside the markings and the
vehicle is causing a possible obstruction or making it difficult for another vehicle to
park in an adjacent bay.
Off-street - vehicles parked with more than one wheel outside the marked bay in a
car park will not normally be issued with a PCN unless the position of the vehicle
makes it difficult for another vehicle to park in an adjacent parking space.
In all cases, the issue of the PCN must be supported by the appropriate
photograph(s).

Some offstreet carparks in West Dorset have dedicated motorhome bays according to these lists:

http://www.dorsetforyou.com/carparks

But none in Dorchester.

We were in Dorchester two weeks ago and had no problem parking our 5.99m Murvi legally only five minutes walk from the town centre, and again less than 10 minutes walk from Bridport town centre, both on a Saturday.


----------



## stevec195

I guess 99% of the UK is difficult for large motorhomes (over 7m) to park anywhere near a town centre, I feel sorry for overseas visitors who come here expecting the same parking they enjoy in their own countries. If I get asked by anyone when I am in France, I tell them not to bother with the UK, its almost a no go area for motorhomes, unless they like campsites and unreliable public transport. Personnally, I cant wait to full time in France, I know its not perfect, but it is soooooooo much better than here...........

I will be emailing as well, for what its worth. Viva la France


----------



## Grizzly

stevec195 said:


> If I get asked by anyone when I am in France, I tell them not to bother with the UK, its almost a no go area for motorhomes,


That's just plain silly and not true.

We have a huge network of CL/CS s which are very pleasant and, increasingly, they are cheaper than many aires. Our rural bus services are better than over the vast majority of France ( and yes, I have lived there as well as travelled extensively over the past 40 years). Many UK towns have coach parks and, if you ask, you can usually park there and sometimes overnight.

Be constructive and promote UK tourism. Tell them about using Traveline and Motorhomeparking websites.

G

Edit: tell them also about pub parking and BW canalside parking.


----------



## The-Cookies

A few weeks of a few thousand motor homes driving slowly through the town looking for a spot to park would definitely change their minds, but hey ho we live in Great Britain and we have to roll over and take what they chuck at us. elected by us to shaft us.


----------



## Grizzly

The-Cookies said:


> ...but hey ho we live in Great Britain and we have to roll over and take what they chuck at us. elected by us to shaft us.


I'm sure you really don't have to. Leave it to those of us who appreciate it.

G


----------



## stevec195

Grizzly, your experiences of public transport and motorhome parking are obviously very different to mine, most car parks have height barriers, and short spaces, so I dont feel I am being "plain silly" as you put it. 

But I do accept we have very different and opposite opinions about the UK, viva la dif France :wink:


----------



## Grizzly

stevec195 said:


> Grizzly, your experiences of public transport and motorhome parking are obviously very different to mine the UK, viva la :


Indeed Steve; you're only 49. You have a long way to go to catch up with us in experience of travelling UK in a motorhome, with a caravan and on public transport. As I suggest, look at the motorhomeparking website before you make sweeping statements.

G


----------



## stevec195

Actually, I am 54, and I dont feel I have made a "sweeping statement", I have been camping in the UK for 40 years. I understand that you live in or near Oxford, which I agree has wonderful public transport, and more than acceptable Motorhome parking. My point was that I felt sorry for overseas vistors, they probably havn't even heard of the websites you mention, and must be very disapointed with the motorhome parking available to them on their visit. As I said before, we have very different experiences of parking motorhomes, I find it very difficult, even with a Blue Badge.


----------



## Grizzly

stevec195 said:


> ... they probably havn't even heard of the websites you mention, and must be very disapointed with the motorhome parking available to them on their visit..


But _ tell_ them Steve ! Don't try to put them off. We need visitors to the UK. Most of the ones we have met know about CLs and CSs and enjoy staying at them. A little ingenuity about parking and there are few places you can't park to have access to our towns and villages. We need to broadcast that rather than discouraging people. Visitors bring money to rural and urban communities and, goodness knows, we need that to happen.

(Incidentally, I live near Oxford now but have had a pretty peripatetic life and, with a bus pass, seek out bus routes all over UK- hence Traveline being so useful)

G


----------



## stevec195

I think we have got a little off topic, maybe this would make a good topic for discussion on its own, it would be interesting to see how Brits portray our country to others, with respect to motorhoming of course.

Ok, I will tell them about the sites for parking, I will show them my CC and CCC handbooks, I won't put them off, I will try to put a positive spin on the UK, at least that gives them the chance to sample what we have to offer, call me cynical, but I still think they will be dissapointed.

By the way, peripatetic is one of my all time favorite words  

Happy motorhoming to you.


----------



## JohnWebb

Why bother with any of Dorset? West Bay dont want motorvans, neither do Charmouth, Swanage or Weymouth. Weymouth councillors say they take custom form their hotels, had an argument with a Swanage councillor who does not want us. Indeed, why bother with UK at all! Damp, cold miserable country!!


----------



## Noel

Grizzly said:


> stevec195 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I get asked by anyone when I am in France, I tell them not to bother with the UK, its almost a no go area for motorhomes,
> 
> 
> 
> We have a huge network of CL/CS s which are very pleasant and, increasingly, they are cheaper than many aires.
Click to expand...

Very true, and we use both all the time but a bit much to expect foreign tourists to stump up the membership costs and all the admin of joining the CC and CCC for a fortnight tour of UK?


----------



## Grizzly

Noel said:


> ... but a bit much to expect foreign tourists to stump up the membership costs and all the admin of joining the CC and CCC for a fortnight tour of UK?


They don't need to Noel; most overseas visitors have CCI cards and so can get members rates on campsites- see club website.

If you want the cards and books etc then you can join as a temporary overseas member of 3 months at the first site you visit.

Most overseas visitors we have met know this already.

G


----------

